# Æ,Ø,Å på engelsk tastatur

## monsm

Hei,

Tenkte akkurat spørre hvordan man fikk til de sær-nordiske tegnene på et engelsk tastatur, men jeg fant ut av det og tenkte kanskje jeg skulle sende denne posten likevel i tilfelle andre har lurt på det samme.

Dette er det som Windows har med ALT+ det firesiffrede ascii nummeret til tegnet på de numeriske tastene til høyre.

Så f.eks: ALT+0229 for 'å'.

I Gnome (vet ikke om det er det samme på KDE) så benyttes CTRL+SHIFT+U+hex nummeret til tegnet.

Så f.eks CTRL+SHIFT+U+e5 for 'å'

Hold ned CTRL og SHIFT mens du taster først 'u' deretter hex tallet.

 :Cool: 

Mons

----------

## wilsonsamm

Selv har jeg en litt annen løsning: Jeg bor i England, og har derfor Engelsk tastatur. Men jeg snakker tysk (og selvsagt norsk) og lærer meg tsjekkisk ungarsk og har derfor behov for mange flere tegn enn finnes på de aller fleste tastaturer  :Smile: 

Løsningen min er å legge til flere tegn ved hjelp av AltGr-tasten. f. eks AltGr+Z gir g " over neste bokstav: ä Ö osv. AltGR pluss henholdsvis Q W E gir Æ Ø Å.

Dette har jeg fått til ved hjelp av xmodmap:

```
keycode 108 = Mode_switch

keycode 24 = q Q ae AE

keycode 25 = w W oslash Oslash

keycode 26 = e E aring Aring

keycode 27 = r R uring Uring

keycode 28 = t T thorn THORN

keycode 29 = y Y

keycode 30 = u U udoubleacute Udoubleacute

keycode 31 = i I aogonek Aogonek

keycode 32 = o O odoubleacute Odoubleacute

keycode 33 = p P zabovedot Zabovedot

keycode 38 = a A degree

keycode 39 = s S ssharp

keycode 40 = d D eth ETH

keycode 41 = f F dstroke Dstroke

keycode 42 = g G eng ENG

keycode 43 = h H ccedilla Ccedilla

keycode 44 = j J oe OE

keycode 45 = k K eogonek Eogonek

keycode 46 = l L lstroke Lstroke

keycode 52 = z Z dead_diaeresis dead_diaeresis

keycode 53 = x X dead_acute dead_acute

keycode 54 = c C dead_grave dead_grave

keycode 55 = v V dead_caron dead_breve

keycode 56 = b B dead_circumflex
```

Lagrer du denne filen some .my_xmodmap_file og skriver deretter i terminalen: ...

```
xmodmap .my_xmodmap_file
```

 ... får du samme tastatur som jeg.

----------

## Mik88

Kan man ikke bruge nogle programmer til at kalde kode en knap om til Æ,Ø og Å?  :Very Happy: 

----------

